# anti-depressant hell



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I'm in anti-depressant hell here, I've been trying over the last five months to withdraw myself off of celexa/cipramil anti-depressants - and have got down to 2.5mg a day.But I cant get any further, the pills are minute, the doctor says there is no liquid version available, and if I miss a day I get the old 'cold turkey' routine and feel so dreadfully nauseous I go back to taking them again.On one had I'm so pleased that I have got down to such a low dose, on the other I'm sick of being chemically dependant on these pills..... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!







Has anyone else got down this low and still had problems?I'm seriously considering waiting until the day after my birthday and just going cold turkey for a few weeks to get it out once and for all.Any encouragement, support or hugs would be welcome,sniff







Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aawww (((hugs))) to you. Anyway you could take them every other day? I've never had that happen, so you have my sympathies. I sure hope you can figure something out!







(((hugs)))


----------



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry Clair - I can't help you in this area. Have you spoken to your doctor about what you are going thru? Hope that you get some answers to your questions soon.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Clair, tons of hugs and lots of support and encouragmet coming to you. I had the exact same problem with coming off Remeron/mirtazapine - got down to half a tablet (15mg) and that was the smallest I could get it - no smaller doses, no liquid available. I couldn't go straight from 15mg per day to zero per day, so what I did was this: 15/0/15/0/ etc for a fortnight15/0/0/15/0/0 etc for a fortnightHow many days you can go on zero before taking another dose depends on the half life of your medication - how long it takes to come out of your system. If it's a short half-life, it will be a harder process because the side-effects will come on quicker, before you've taken the next dose. All I can say, is take it really slowly. If you have to take the smallest dose everyday for another week or so to get yourself feeling emotionally and physically stronger, then do so. You can then try again. Have you tried various remedies for the nausea? The usual suspects, including travel-sickness bands(works on a pressure point in your wrist) and fresh ginger tea? Also, you may be able to get some medication from your doctor for the nausea. The withdrawal symptoms won't last forever - it is hell coping with it, but do rememember it WILL end.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi clair,2.5mgs is a very very small dose for an antidepressant,are you sure its not a tranquilizer?i know you can have terrible withdrawals from some of thoses.well,i guess thats besides the point.im sorry for this pain,but besides sweets(my personal remendy for everything)i have no help.my doc told me im in the 1% of the population that doesnt get phisicaly addicted to things,go figure.mental addiction is bad enouth,lol.keep trying,and we`ll be with ya.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

If we think about it for awhile... what's so bad about having to take medication? Example: My husband has epilepsy if he doesn't take medication he can't function. He is also sexually dysfunctional. Without the aid of a medication called Caverject, we cannot share intimacy. We do what we gotta do.... no?We could also look at it from a different perspective. What if we didn't have any of the medications to help us? Then where would we be?Just some food for thot.Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Clair, I'm a bit unclear about your situation. I might have ideas but I don't know if they would for your situation.Is the reason you would like to get off the meds because they might be causing your to feel ill? You know, that evey other day Idea further up, was a great idea.You could begin to taper down until you are done.If you should decide you might need those meds nce you are off then at very least you might be able to allow your body to rebalance and be ready to acceeept a lower dose.Kamie


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your dilema!Is it possible to crush the pills, then take 1/2 of the crushed amount?I've done that with other meds I was decreasing.Also, you may want to think about having your doc RX a similar drug (SSRI) or a tranquilizer that you can take while coming off the celexa - then it might be easier to withdraw from the 2nd drug.Also, is it possible that you are really depressed and the med is helping you? Then when you try to go off you start feeling bad?Praying that you find relief soon


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

be careful there,its not recommended you crush some drugs.


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

Thats right denny, ask the pharmacist first


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks for your support and kindness everyone  I'm withdrawing from the anti-depressants because both my doctor and I agree that since I haven't been depressed for a while now - it might be a good idea to get back to being 'natural' and see where I am.I for one do not like taking drugs unless it is necessary, so im plodding on very slowly coming down.I'm carrying on taking the 2.5mg everyday at the moment, as to go less is making me nauseous (even when I miss a day)so im going to plod on at this dose for another week or two, then perhaps try to somehow get my tablets into 6 parts instead of 4 - but as they are minute - I have my work cut out!Today is my birthday, and I have to report some good news - I got a really good night sleep last night for the first time in ages







so if I don't get anything else I am chuffed with that!Clair


----------

